# Time for a poll. Pillows, Seddition and Insurrection



## Johnny b

I was running errands, listening to the radio in my car.
Dialing around for some old rock and roll, I came across our talk radio station which turned pro-Trump a little over 5 years ago.
A guy comes on in a paid advertisement.
Selling pillows and presenting an argument that the leftwing was interfering in his business. Buy a pillow as a response to evil socialists was his gimmick.

So, simple question.
Would you buy a pillow from a one time crack addict, that supported and still supports the illegal overthrow of our government?

Explanations for your choice either way if you want.


----------



## Johnny b

To the moderator that made the edit....thank you


----------



## Wino

Should have been multiple choice - I marked third, but two also applies.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> Should have been multiple choice - I marked third, but two also applies.


I did originally give it some thought

But as you noted, #2 and #3 are pretty much the same in final results, but #3, in all fairness was more about commentary of the individual than his political/business model.
I'm sure to get some flack over it, but that's also 'telling'


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> To the moderator that made the edit....thank you


Happy to oblige.


----------



## Bastiat

In addition to him being mentally deficient his pillows suck.


----------



## Wino

Bastiat said:


> In addition to him being mentally deficient his pillows suck.


I'm happy to report " I wouldn't know!!"


----------

